
The official history of the United Kingdom, according to the Home Office - DanBC
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/official-history-of-united-kingdom-according-to-home-office/
======
feralimal
Great link, thank you!

... but oh dear, history is not what we think, as per the oft quoted
Churchill:

"For my part, I consider that it will be found much better by all parties to
leave the past to history, especially as I propose to write that history
myself."

... even that quote is not what we think!
[https://slate.com/culture/2019/11/history-is-written-by-
the-...](https://slate.com/culture/2019/11/history-is-written-by-the-victors-
quote-origin.html)

This is probably closer to the truth:

"History is a set of lies agreed upon." Napoleon Bonaparte

------
Normille

      "..As a recent new citizen who was born and brought up in Germany, I am very grateful for the heroic sacrifice of many British men and women in the Second World War. But why does the Home Office want us to forget the many Americans and Canadians who died alongside them on the beaches in what was a joint Allied invasion?.."
    

Quite a delicious irony, given general consensus in Britain that, if Hollywood
is to be believed; the USA won the Second World War single-handedly.

PS: WARNING modal dialogue obscures most of article text.

